# Start of Gestational Diabetes..?



## EternalRose

Hi Ladies

I feel really nervous to post this but lately ive been wondering whether i might be getting the start of gestational diabetes. My mouth seems to be sooooo dry at night, and even in the day. I have only noticed it last week or so. I am overweight at the moment but at 10 week appt, midwife said my urine was fine when she tested for glucose. I just wanted to know what your early symptoms of GD was and whether dry mouth is just a symptom of pregnancy or if it is start of GD

Thanks for your replies in advance

EDIT: I JUST READ SOMEWHERE THAT PRENATAL VITAMINS CAN CAUSE DRY MOUTH IVE ONLY JUST SWITCHED OVER TO PREGNACARE.

EternalRose. xxx


----------



## Bournefree

Hi - I have GD.

My symptoms included being thirsty all the time - I drank like a fish, and weeing lots (this is a hard one to tell, as you are prb weeing more than you ever used to), but I was going to the toilet every 15mins or so. Also, being very tried esp after eating.
Hope this helps - but I had mine confirmed after finding Glucose in my urine. So if your urine is fine, I would put it down to the vitamins - and also just being preggers.. you are trying to make lots of ammiotic fluid for the baby so we all get thirsty.
xxx


----------



## EternalRose

Thanks for replying hun, I do get tired after eating sometimes but i think I have always been like that. How are you coping with the GD? When did they diagnose it? Ive been worried sick about it all day :wacko: Im going to go doctors tomorrow though, and get my urine tested again I think..xx


----------



## pennysbored

I didn't have any symptoms that I noticed. I was actually really shocked to get my diagnosis.


----------



## Bournefree

Hi Eternal Rose - How did it go at the docs?

I didn't show any signs of GD till 32wks. It was then that I had glucose in my urine. I then went for a OGTT (Oral Glucose Tollerance Test) at the hospital. My blood came back being 8.9 mmol/ltr a little high - so that when it was confirmed.

Since then my care has been excellent - I have a specilist Diabetic doc who I see each week then I see my Obstrician. I have been able to control my blood glucose levels by diet only (I think I'm lucky to not have to take tablets or to inject insuline) I have also had regular scans to make sure that the baby isn't getting too big. I have been to the hospital today, and things are all looking good - my GD is well controlled and baby is engaged and not to big for me to have a vaginal delivery (I have my fingers crossed for a home birth.. and the Obst is happy with my plans! whooho!)

Let us know how you got on
xxx


----------



## EternalRose

Hi BourneFree, well doctors went well they said no glucose in urine but dry mouth has been a lot better after drinking tea funnily enough. Looking on google e.t.c Dry mouth seems to be a common thing especially from 14-26 weeks. So, doesnt look like GD just yet but ill keep monitoring it. Im so glad you will be able to have a home birth, as I am beginning to think about having one instead of hospital birth and I thought you had to have a text book pregnancy to have a home birth. Are you going to have a water birth at home or just get on the bed sort of thing :haha:

EternalRose xxx


----------



## Bournefree

I'm really excited, and just bought a blow-up birthing pool from e-bay!! But the great thing for me about having a home birth is that I can do what ever I like, get in the pool, get out, get in the shower, make some food, go to sleep... drive everyone up the wall!!!  Seriously though, for me I just know that I will feel secure, uninhibited, and most relaxed at home.

I've had to dig my heals in a little bit to get my home birth, but in the end it your body, your birth and you can do what ever you would like to do - obv I wasn't going to do anything that would harm myself or the baby.. but, even though I have good results, I have had to struggle against what the Docs think of as a norm (i.e if you have GD you HAVE to go to hospital!) But I have found that by approaching it scientifically I have proven my case for a home birth, and now have full support.. I was going to do it anyway tbh! 

I said this to a few people, but I would recomend a book called home birth by Nicky Wesson if you are intrested in a home birth. It outlines all of the risks and benifits and is a great read, with lots of birthing stories, so is useful no matter what type of birth your pregnancy results in.

I have to say though, that I'm not so pro- home birth that I think that it is the best for all women, I just think that it is the right choice for me - and I would defend any womens right to have what ever birth that they feel is right for them. If it is something that you are considering, get all the facts, and don't let other peoples' fears distract you.

xx


----------



## EternalRose

Thanks for reccomending that book hun, I think I would feel more comfortable being at home and also I dont like the idea of being separated from OH as soon as baby has arrived i.e ward visiting times e.t.c You must be so excited hun not long to go now!! xxx


----------



## Bournefree

You prob are told this from lots of ladies, But it really does go so quickly.. enjoy being pregnant. It will feel so short at times.... and the times when it feels like it is dragging on, are few and far between. There is so many changes to both you and your baby. I have found myself totally facinated looking at my tummy moving about all on its own!! It's a strange and wonderful thing.

I totally agree, itt certainly is a great thing to be at home as a family with a home birth and not to be seperated at all. I'm looking forward to the three of us being secure in bed together, with me breastfeeding the baby, after the midwife has left, and us just being able to be a family.

Good luck with everything. i'm pleased that your urine test was ok. ....and try not to worry too much, your experiances are going to be totally individual. Remember, that this site is full of women talking about there problems - we are more likley to talk about problems than post messages, that everything is tickeyboo.. so it can seem that there are many hurdles to get over, but for the majority of women everything is just fine.

I'm just really looking forward to the baby being here.. and I'm not too concerned now about how it happens to be frank.
I would also recommend going to NCT classes, and the ones that you get at your local hospital to help you be informed, and give you ideas on what is best for you.

Someone said to me, that the labour is like a wedding day - your all concerned with that until it's over, but really it is after the wedding, i.e the marriage; having your baby which is more important.
I'm really excited for you too
xxx


----------



## EternalRose

Bournefree said:


> You prob are told this from lots of ladies, But it really does go so quickly.. enjoy being pregnant. It will feel so short at times.... and the times when it feels like it is dragging on, are few and far between. There is so many changes to both you and your baby. I have found myself totally facinated looking at my tummy moving about all on its own!! It's a strange and wonderful thing.
> 
> I totally agree, itt certainly is a great thing to be at home as a family with a home birth and not to be seperated at all. I'm looking forward to the three of us being secure in bed together, with me breastfeeding the baby, after the midwife has left, and us just being able to be a family.
> 
> Good luck with everything. i'm pleased that your urine test was ok. ....and try not to worry too much, your experiances are going to be totally individual. Remember, that this site is full of women talking about there problems - we are more likley to talk about problems than post messages, that everything is tickeyboo.. so it can seem that there are many hurdles to get over, but for the majority of women everything is just fine.
> 
> I'm just really looking forward to the baby being here.. and I'm not too concerned now about how it happens to be frank.
> I would also recommend going to NCT classes, and the ones that you get at your local hospital to help you be informed, and give you ideas on what is best for you.
> 
> Someone said to me, that the labour is like a wedding day - your all concerned with that until it's over, but really it is after the wedding, i.e the marriage; having your baby which is more important.
> I'm really excited for you too
> xxx

Thanks hun :cloud9:

Im really seriously considering having the homebirth, and my next midwife appointment is in less than a couple of weeks I think I should mention it there as in my 10 week appointment. I just got asked straight out, " home birth or hospital birth " and this is my first child so I just said "hospital birth " I didnt know what to say :shrug: Ive been wanting to look at hypnobirthing as well anyway because I really dont like the idea of having an epidural or anything like that. I have started feeling flutters from the baby, and I cant wait for kicks :happydance: Are you close to a hospital if anything was to go wrong? We are about 10 minutes away..x


----------



## Bournefree

Remember you can change your mind about where you have your baby, right upto the time you are in labour, and for some while you are in labour - so don't feel that anything even though, you have said a few weeks ago that you have opted for a hospital birth, is written in stone.

A friend of mine who recently had her baby, did hypno-birth and said it was excellent. She was totally inside herself for the labour and wasn't aware of any pain. She knew it was happening, but didn't experiance pain. I'm a firm believer that fear will = muscle tension which will = being in pain, so being as relaxed as you can, feeling comfortable, secure and loved, and not pushed mentally yourself, in surroundings that support you, will help to relax you and lead to a more enjoyable experiance.

Oh I loved those little flutters!! While you are the only one that can feel them they are a just for you experiance, and will help you build the love towards your baby.

That's great that you are 10 mins away from the hospital, it will give you more confidence to make the decision to have a home birth if you want.
I'm going to be about a 20min drive away (faster my blue light of course) from the hospital. I have confidence and trust in my own body, and my midwife and though I don't anticipate any problems, I'm happy with this transfer time.. and that helps you to make a happy decision.
Your midwife are bound in the NHS to support you to have a home birth if you wish. I would ask your midwife about there localised policies - some require there to be 2 midwife in attendance for a home birth, so they can support each other and you too. I would also ask how many midwives they have in their team and what their rate of home births are - i.e how experianced they are? Sound it out with them, and see how you feel.

You could also, if you have the finances mind, opt for a private midwife? Lots of things to consider!!
xxx
xxx


----------

